# MY boy Danger Ranger is gone



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't know how to say this except straight out. My boy Ranger is gone. One second he was here the next he was gone. 
I sent him out for a retired mark, and he went out of sight in a drainage area, and didn't come out. Lainee came out of hiding, and he was laying at the bumper, in 3 inches of water. Gone. We could not rescusitate him. It looks like he broke his neck stopping to get the bumper.
My boy Danger Ranger was a wild man. Its a cliche, but he lived fast, and died to young.
I am going to miss him. He always wanted to please, except when he wanted to do it his way 
He was just becoming that team player I knew he could be, and ......

With tear filled eyes, all I can say is I hope to see you again on the other side my puppy dawg......

I would say Rest In Peace, but it is much more appropriate to say "Chase them Birds" 

Gotta Heart Of A Warrior - AKA Ranger, Danger Ranger, and Stranger
12/26/2007 to 8/10/2010


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Bummer, man. So sorry for your loss. Sounds like he was a great animal.

Travis


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I pray to God no one ever has to go through what we did tonight. It is an image I will not ever be able to get out of my head. If you knew Ranger, you knew he had only one speed....super sonic fast and when I did not hear David calling him in on the retired mark nor did I hear him zip past me, I decided to help him out....Ranger had found his mark....unfortunately he found it with too much speed or so I am guessing. Nothing we did would bring that crazy wild eye spark back into his eyes. Damn it....

Gotta Have A Heart Of A Warrior - Ranger or as I called him Stranger Danger Ranger.....life is to quiet now....

This is Ranger's first day home. He loved to put his head under your chin, I'm going to miss you pestering me that way in the evenings....










Ranger's first live flier....to say he loved his birds would be a gross understatement.









David and Ranger at the Rocky Mountian FT this Spring....finally things were starting to click for the two of them.










David and Ranger with their first ribbon together as a team....the future was bright for him...









I got to run Ranger as by dog at PPRC FT in the last series of the Am.....I'm glad I got to walk to the line next to you, okay tagging along behind, sorry I didn't walk as fast as you would of liked....









I miss you Ranger, dear Lord do I miss you.....way too young. May you break on every flier till your heart is content.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Oh wow David, that's tough!! With the places we put our dogs through and they way they run it's a wonder this doesnt happen more often. Really sorry to hear this.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh wow! I hate to hear that. Just really brings to light how quickly things can change. Not even 3 years old, that's just too young.

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

David

I am sorry.

I am bumming because I am going to have to put down my old man Zowie any day now. 

I cannot imagine what it would be like to lose a dog in the blossoming of his youth

Ted


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

David and Lainie, I'm so sorry to hear this. My prayers and thoughts are with you both.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

David and Lainee, I am so sorry for your sudden loss. Accidents can happen any where at any time in training and competition and hunting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG David (and of course, Lainee), I saw the subject of the thread and my heart sunk when I saw it was posted by you. 

I am so sorry and wish there was something we could do.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh David and Lainee, I am heartbroken for both of you. It is these fast and furious dogs that move us so. Yet we know each and every time they go to the line, the risk is there. RIP Ranger, continue your blaze from above.


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

Condolences from Birmingham. way too young.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow. I don't know what to say david. May every last bird be a flyer!!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Steve Shaver said:


> Oh wow David, that's tough!! With the places we put our dogs through and they way they run it's a wonder this doesnt happen more often. Really sorry to hear this.


Steve the hard part is where the bird was thrown it was even ground, with light grass and about 4" of water, no serious hazards, none....that's the big punch in the gut that hurts the most.......I can't phathom why....


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

David & Lainee,

I am so sorry that you lost Ranger. My heart goes out to you both.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

David I'm so sorry. He was a really nice dog My condolences to you and Lainee.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

David and Lainee; reading your description just sent chills through me ...I am so sorry for your loss...tragic is a major understatement


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

I am so very sorry. I remember David and Ranger running derbies in the mountains last year. Fond memories of one who burned so bright.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Man thats tough! I'm sorry for your loss. I'm training a choco Running With The Devil male that makes me cringe everytime I kick him off if there are any ditches to the field. Some of them are way to fast and reckless.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

FOM said:


> Steve the hard part is where the bird was thrown it was even ground, with light grass and about 4" of water, no serious hazards, none....that's the big punch in the gut that hurts the most.......I can't phathom why....


 

Ya I gathered that from Davids description but that is just my point. Freak accidents can happen and with some of the stuff we ask of these guys it really is a wonder it doesnt happen more. I've seen my dogs go head over heels many times and just forutnate that they come out ok. Just sooo sorry it had to happen.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

In the blink of an eye and a dream is gone. So sorry for your loss. The Kennel Angels will take good care of him until you are back together.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I am so sorry. It's so hard to lose em young


/paul


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

David and Lainee, so sorry for you guys. Sorry that you lost your boy so young and in the way that it happened. 

You guys take care, and love the pups that you have.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

David and Lainee-

There by the Grace of God goes any one of us. I know how much you guys love Ranger....... such a bright future.... David's first trial dog. I know you understand that I had to sit here and cry before I could even write this. My heart goes out to you both. Ruckus and I were looking forward to being at the National with Ranger one day... 

Godspeed Ranger. We'll miss you. Ranger was lucky to have the two of you, even if for such a short while.


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. God Bless You All....


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

I have one 12 years old & one 10 I know their days are coming to an end but I can't even imagine the horror of losing one like this I'm so sorry.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Lainee and David,

We all hurt when we lose one, even more when they are young.

Hugh and Melissa in NM


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

David and Lainee, very sorry for your loss. I don't have the words...

fp


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

Very sorry to hear this. Hugs to all that new and loved Ranger.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*David, Lainee, Bullett, and Flash we are so sorry for your loss of your friend and companion Ranger. I think my youngest expressed it very well as I was explaining to them what had happened with you all tonight, she said "Dad that is very sad!" Our prayers and thoughts will be with you all! Rest in Peace Ranger.

Sincerely,

Aaron, Nichol, KaiLee, August and Terran Homburg*


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Those Chopper dogs go with no regard for their own health.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Oh my God, when I read this it brought a tear to me eye, as I know David was just getting it together with Ranger. He was a hand full and you guys now know you would not have wanted it any other way. I am so so sorry for this big loss David. Casey & I send our deep felt condolences.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm so so sorry for both of you. We all have losses but so young and no way to prepare for the loss. That's the hardest.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

WOW- how terrible... Im so sorry....
These high rollers , 'get that bird' as quick as possible"..... thats all they think about.
How horrific for you guys - not that anything will make you feel better with him gone- but at least he went a happy guy.....  tears for you.......


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh David and Lainee, my heart is breaking for you. Squeeze your other pups, squeeze each other too. I am sorry.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh No!!! My heart goes out to you David and Lainee. What shock and sadness you must be feeling. No words are enough to comfort you, but you have to know that he couldn't have lived a better life than what you gave him. You gave him every opportunity to shine and do what he loved until the absolute last second of his life. To go in the blink of an eye without suffering and doing what he was born and driven to do...

...still-too young.

I'm so, so sorry.

Hugs to you both.

:-(

M


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh my, that is just too sad. I'm so sorry for your loss... Anne


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm so sorry David!!

This is just not the way to loose them. He went way to young.

Condolences to you and Lainee.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

I read the title of the thread and looked to see the poster's name. I thought to myself "Is that Lainee's husband? No, it couldn't be.".....then I opened the thread and read David's post.....and cried.

David & Lainee, I am so terribly sorry to hear of your loss of Ranger. Words just aren't sufficient to convey my thoughts for both of you. I can't imagine the heartache of what you experienced this day. 

I hope that knowing that others care will help in some way.

Hugs,
Vicky


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

David/Laniee

So Sorry to hear this my prays are with you.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

NO!!!!! I can't believe what I'm reading. I'm so sorry. Please accept our condolences. 

Angelo


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

So sad. I don't have the words but if it had to be at least he went doing what he loved to do.

My thoughts and prayers to both of you.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

David and Lainee, I lack the words to say how much I hurt for you. Over in an instant, and these dogs are so much a part of us. May his flyers be long and the marks clean.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

One of our worst nightmares...  I'm so sorry you guys had to live it; I can't imagine.

Godspeed, sweet boy. Will be keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers...

Sincerely,
Kristie


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Terrible thing to happen , condolences and prayers sent.


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

{{{Hugs}}} sent from here

Alison


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

What a horrible thing for you guys to go through. I am so sorry.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

David and Lainee I am so sorry to hear about your loss. The circumstances are every handles worst nightmare.

Keep him in your heart and he will never be forgotten


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

David and Lainee so sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

David and Lainee words can not describe how badly I feel for you both for the tragic loss of Ranger. God brought him into your lives for a reason and sadly he has now crossed over the Bridge. Why he had to leave so young is hard to understand. Ranger will live on in your hearts forever and you will all be together again one day.

You will both be in my prayers - I am so sorry.

Andy


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

David & Laniee I am sorry for your loss! My thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Oh David,
What to say. I am so very sorry for your loss.




.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Guys I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

that's really a tough one. sorry for your loss.-Paul


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I'm lost for words.. Very sorry for your loss. Jim


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Words fail.

I'm very sorry to hear this terrible news.


----------



## ducksndogs (May 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss... it is heart breaking and words can't express the feeling of loss.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

this is such sad news. I am deepply sorry for your loss. Someone in heaven must have needed a "great one"... prayers sent up for you and Ranger.


----------



## Richard Chavez (Dec 10, 2009)

David and Lainee,

a little piece of my heart dies with each one of these too soon passings.
Keep him in your heart where he will always reside, triumphant, controlled, loving and loved.


----------



## Tim Fitzgerald (Jan 22, 2009)

Unbelievable...., I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

What a shock... unimaginable..... so sorry for your loss.

Godspeed Ranger....


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh I am so terribly sorry, I did not want to believe the thread title. I know you are going through hell right now, second guessing every single thing that happened and worse, living with that image, that godawful silence. When a normal day goes so suddenly, horribly wrong. There is simply no answer for all the why's. Take care of yourselves, mourn the loss of your bright young star as he deserves to be mourned and just know that you will never forget him, you will never regret giving him your all no matter how much it hurts right now. Godspeed, Ranger, I'm so very sorry you had to leave so soon.


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

David and Lainee, I'm so very sorry.
Godspeed Ranger


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

David and Lainee.

I cant believe what I just read. Thats just an absolute shame, and choked me up to read it.

Stay strong ~Both of you.

You can rest assured that that boy of yours, lived the life that a hard charging dog dreams of.

You will both be in my thoughts and prayers.

Sincerly,

Mike Baker


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Our condolences, may God help you find peace.

Stan b


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry for both of you.
Rest in peace Ranger, you were well loved.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

My sincerest condolensces.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

David and Lainee,
I am so, so sorry...it's tough for all of us to lose one, but for those of us whose dogs are our kids, it's that much tougher.
I saw your FB status Lainee and I know it's hard...they do get to your heart the second they look at you. 
Cherish the short time you both had with Ranger and think of all those fun times, those glorious, lightning fast retrieves and know that you gave him a life he LOVED living!
Hugs from Georgia,
Karen


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

David and Lainee-

I'm so very sorry, that is just tragic. Ranger was obviously loved and he knew it-you gave him the very best gift you could; you let him live his life retrieving birds and being a treasured part of your family. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. 

Godspeed Ranger, may all your birds be fliers now.


----------



## Mike Boufford (Sep 28, 2004)

That's a tough loss, my condolences to you and your family. Something similar happened to a friend in Canada.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

So very sorry for your loss.
Sue


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

David and lainee I am so sorry to hear this. I can still see him charging off the line balls to the wall. Ranger its all Flyers for you now, Retrieve in Peace my dog friend.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh David and Lainee, my heart truly breaks for you. How absolutely horrible. 
I know Ranger left a huge hole in your hearts and lives.
What a life you gave him, though. No dog could ask for more.
Please know you're in my prayers.
Take Care,
Becky


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

David and Lainee,
I'm so very sorry...
________
Green crack pictures


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

David and Lainee, so sorry for your loss. Way to young.


----------



## Pigger (Jun 12, 2010)

So very sorry to hear of your loss. I have a special place in my heart for all dogs. Brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss... God Speed Ranger.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Gosh guys I am so sorry. With Gracie going just a few days ago I know the feeling. Our thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

So sorry to hear this...It is scary when they charge so hard, but they love it.

Sincere condolences

Marty & Lesa


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

OMG! I am so sorry to hear this horrible news. WHat a shock..


----------



## mdupre (Sep 29, 2009)

very sorry for your loss


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

David and Lainee, I've got tears in my eyes as I type....I am so very sorry for your loss. It is always hard, but much more so to lose a young dog with so much promise and so much life. Godspeed, Ranger....and hugs to the both of you.


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

David and Lainee,

So horrible to read this!! I can only imagine the anguish of loosing one in the field.
So sorry for your loss.

Mike


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

I am very sorry to hear this...i don't even know what to say. Way toooo young.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

David and Lainee,
We are so sorry for your loss of Ranger. It doesn't matter if they are young or old, they are so much a part of us and they give us 110% with everything they do. It breaks our hearts to lose them. Ann and Bob


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

It is so tragic and sad. You have our heartfelt condolences.

Russ & Florence


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

David & Lainee:
I am so, so sorry to read this.
Please accept our condolences.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

David and Lainee,
I can't imagine having to cope with something so tragic. I know you guys and have trained with Ranger and he was a go getter. There are a lot of people that are praying for you both and I hope that you'll be able to move past this and think of all the good that Ranger gave you while you had him. It hurts just thinking about it. We send our heartfelt condolences.

John Montenieri, Sofi and Trek


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. Don't have the words so I won't try. God speed Ranger!


----------



## hughest (Oct 5, 2007)

Such a sad story. I'm sorry for you guys. Warm thoughts and well wishes coming your way.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

I offer my condolensces. Remember the good times. Good thoughts can help the healing. Harry


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

David and Lainee, Our Deepest Condolences on the Loss of Ranger.....Forever in Your Hearts........

Dan & Wendy


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

Heartbreaking news....I'm very sorry for your loss David and Lainee.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Sincere condolences from Terry and I- what a gut punch that must have been for the both of you.

Big hug from the left edge

Steve and Terry Elliott


----------



## ylwlabs047 (Sep 5, 2008)

I am so sorry that you have to experience this sudden and devastating loss. Cherish the memories crammed into the short years you had together . . . In the lyrics of GB . . ."could have missed the pain, but would have had to miss the dance". He'll be waiting to dance with you at the bridge . . .
Godspeed Ranger.

My sincere condolences


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. How heartbreaking. 

Ann


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

terrible, just terrible sad news.........no words of comfort can be offered for there are none but to let you know that we have all been there and know how very sad you are today


----------



## Andy MPM (May 1, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

David and Lainee, I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Ranger. May all the good memories help you through this time.


----------



## carolinagold (Jan 19, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
________
volcano digital vaporizer


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Just FYI, this sign is now posted at the Rainbow Bridge.....but don't be overly concerned, because I know for a fact Ranger was nothing more than a huge softy, a Daddy's boy and of course as much as I deny it a Momma's boy, too....I wished the memories didn't hurt so much right now....


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Oh my, I am so very sorry to read this post...I really don't know what to say under such tragic circumstances. So sad to lose one that way, especially one so young and full of promise.


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

So sorry to hear about this tragedy. My deepest condolences to both of you.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

My heart goes out to the two of you.

WRL


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

So sorry for you both, what a tragedy. RIP Ranger


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Lainee and David,

I saw your post on Facebook but I wanted to post here as well. I was doing okay until I saw the Danger Ranger sign. . . . gotta admit I'm crying.

Although I didn't see him in daily training, Slider and I were privileged to run with Ranger and David in the Derbies and the Qualifyings over the last year. Such a beautiful and talented dog, working hard for his handler, and WOW the fire in that dog to retrieve. . .

Those we love the greatest we mourn the deepest.

Thinking of you and praying for you.

Lauren, Steel, Slider


----------



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

Lainee and David,

I am so sorry Ranger is gone. Words are hard to find.

My deepest condolences,
Julie


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

David and Lainee,

Such a bummer, I am so sorry for the loss of talent and potential. At least you were the one that was given the opportunity to walk him to the line. Relfect on all that he taught you as it helps in the working out the loss. Be thankful for those lessons.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow reading that gave me a chill. So sorry for your loss. At least he didn't suffer and went doing what he loved.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

David and Lainee,

My deepest condolences to your family.

Ranger was loving it right up to his final moment on earth...you guys gave him an awesome life here.

Until you meet with him again..... 

I'm so, so sorry. Words just can't do much benefit in a time like this.

Sincerely,

Chris


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

OMG...I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine the pain.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

This is so heartbreaking, I have young dogs and I cannot imagine how hard it was for you to experience that. He sounded like such a wonderful boy, and one that was a thrill for you to stand beside. 
Everytime you see a "shooting star" in the night sky, I hope you will be able to remember him with good memories. I hope the heartache you are feeling now lessens with time.

I am so sorry,
Lead the pack Danger Ranger, till you see your people again.
Keep showing your wonderful light.

Sincere Condolances,

Earlene


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Lainee and David,

Such a terrible tragedy. Sorry to hear about you loss.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

David and Lainee, there are no words. Godspeed Ranger.
________
Honda cr125m


----------



## Dave Plesko (Aug 16, 2009)

How tragic and sad. I am sorry for your loss. May he always drill the long retired gun in the sky.
DP


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

This completely sucks.............. sorry didnt have any other words right now. I wish all of you the best in dealing with this tragedy. I cannot even imagine losing my buddy right now....... Godspeed Ranger....... run hard!


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Like everyone else I don't have any words for this. I can only imagine how terrible it must have been for the two of you! Hang in there.

Buck


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I too am very sorry for your loss. I cannot imagine walking up and finding him like that. It truly could happen to any of us. I've seen mine go end over end a few times, as many of us have, but just got lucky. It has to be incredibly tough to lose him so young after he apparently showed so much promise. I hope you can take some solace in the fact that he died doing what he loved most and in the fact that he didn't suffer.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Man words won't help when you lose a dog.... They get in your heart and won't let go. I have always followed on here your progress with Ranger and AM absolutely positive that he was well loved and a handfull. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

David and Lainee,

We are very sorry for your sad news...can't begin to imagine what you went through. I don't know if I could bear it. We're thinking about you...

Sarita and Bill


----------



## alduckhunter (Jan 11, 2009)

This is so heartbreaking  I'm so sorry to hear this


----------



## Charles Dwyer (Feb 10, 2006)

So sorry for yall's loss...Its never easy to loose one at any age, but doesnt seem fair to loose one so young. But ... I can not think of a better way to go, doing something you love. You guys will be in my prayers...


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Having had several dogs that are full speed at all times, Ranger's accident has hlways been one of my biggest fears.

I am so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine your shock. I know that Ranger will be missed for quite some time. At least it seems that he didn't suffer and he was having a great time right up to the end.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. I'd never heard of something like that happening...

John Lash


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. So many dogs leaving the ones that love them this year.


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Verry very sorry to hear this.


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

David and Lainee - I am so sorry for your loss. What a sad, sad day.

Deb


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, REALLY sad
SOOO Sorry Bridget


----------



## agilek9's (Feb 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ranger. What a shock to lose one so young.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

I just saw this. Man, I am so sorry for you guys.

Godspeed Ranger.


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

A special prayer for both of you and Ranger tonight.

I am SO sorry for your loss. 

Lisa


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Dave, I know how you feel, words just can't describe it
the time and effort, the hopes and dreams
it's just not fair

I Hope you and Lainee make it up to Meed this weekend
if not, all your friends up here will miss you

Rest in peace Ranger

D


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

this is just tragic. No other way to put it. I miss every one I have lost, both tragically and to old age. Ive had it both ways, and neither are easy.

I am so very sorry for your loss, Lainee and David.


----------



## kkimmes (Jan 7, 2010)

So very sorry!!! Here is to you and Ranger!!!


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

That is beyond heartbreaking! Sounds like he was really something special. I can't imagine loosing one of mine, especially so young. Prayers for you and yours!
Side note... I just got a new horse and named him Ranger. Now I will think of your boy when I go out to ride.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

David and Lainee, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Very sorry David and Lainee.


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

What a tragedy. I am so sorry for your loss, not only of a great dog, but a great friend.


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, he was one handsome boy. 

Kory


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your prayers, kind words and codolences. To those of you who sent personal messages or calls, Thank you again. 

Please forgive me for not returning your calls or messages, as I have been keeping to myself, and am still in shock a little.

Even typing this little note brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

David,

That's completely understandable.

I thought it was great that Lainee posted that shot of the first day you brought Ranger home. I hope you make the move, when the time is right for you, and get another four legged dude in your home, nudging his way into your personal space...you and your wife deserve it. And that's what Ranger would have wanted for you.

- Now _*I'M CHOKED UP!*_

Chris


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I talked with our Vet office this morning and they believe Ranger died for a massive aneurism, not a broken neck as we suspected. His death was instant and there was nothing we could of done, even though we tried in vain. Yes he died while doing what he loved so much, but the significance of that is lost to me right now. I'd rather have him at home being a couch potato if it only meant I could have him back. Not that Ranger was very good at being a couch potato. 

Also I have a new philosophy about a dog’s life and death.

Dogs come into our lives and teach us many life lessons. The biggest being about unconditional love. Then there are the little things like living in the moment, to eat as if it were your last meal, to stop and smell the roses (peeing on them is optional) and that afternoon naps are the best, especially in a nice warm sunny spot in the cool grass. And while doing all of this, they lay claim to a spot in our hearts, it is theirs and only theirs.

When dogs leave us, the leave us love, memories, maybe a pile of dog hair under the couch, and one last very painful gift. This painful gift is a hole in our hearts from them taking a part of our heart across the rainbow bridge for themselves to remember us by. This gift hurts very much, but I have to believe they do this because they are trying one last time to open our hearts, to provide a space for more love to grow for the next puppy. Our dogs have already claimed their permanent place in our hearts while they are with us and they never give it up and in order for us to love more, they make space for our love to grow.

I know this sounds silly to some, but it is the only thing in my mind that can explain the empty feeling I have in my heart right now. I miss Ranger. I miss the daily pestering he gave me, the morning rituals of him conning me into giving him treats, getting stepped on in the middle of the night when he got up on the bed, his long drawn out sigh at night when he plopped down on the bathroom floor, the warm spot on the tile he left in the middle of the night when I get up to go pee, him licking me on the back of my leg when I first get out of the shower, him cuddling, him getting on the couch, sitting next to me and laying his head on my shoulder, his happy food dance and antics, his barking in the kennel when we crossed the first set of railroad tracks heading home and so many more goofy Ranger memories. 

Oh Ranger, you were not with us long enough…..I miss you, you damn goofy, psycho dog……my OCD dog….my Stranger Danger Ranger.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

David & Lainee, I am sorry to hear about your loss of Ranger.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Wow that is sad. Our condolences.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Laniee, and David
You said in your post above what I have always said/felt.

God made dogs lives so short so we could love a lot of them!

Although they are all their own unique individuals, I am sure you will find another to help fill at least some of the hole in your hearts. 

God Bless,

Earlene


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

After letting this all sink in (and I still feel like I'm sinking), I thought I'd post a little about my relationshipwith dogs, and Ranger specifically.

As a kid I never had any type of real connection with any dogs. My family had one when I was about 6, and for about a year. I don't even 
remember the dogs name, and I made no real connection with it. As I grew up I knew people who had dogs, but they were 'just pets', and again
never made any lasting impression on me. They would get a pacing ear scratching or pat, but then they were gone.

When I met my wife, Lainee, she had a dog, Flash of Mischief. He was/is a friendly dog to all, and as I got to know him, I began to see the love that 
can be shared between a dog and a person. The daily attention exchanged between Lainee and Flash, and eventually between Flash and
I, showed me a side of dog/human relationships I had never seen. I have come to love Flash in a way I never knew possible.

Over the last 8 years, I have come to love Flash, followed by Bullet, Lainees next dog, along with Yank, who we raised for Julie Crammond, and 
only had for 6 months before sending him off to Australia. I learned a lot about the training of dogs along the way working with Lainee and her/our 
dogs. I read training books, and went to training seminars, both to help Lainee, as well as with the thought that I would some day get a dog of
my own.

All of this did not prepare me for the true One to One relationship of owning my own dog.

I was starting to consider getting a dog of my own, when we heard of a breeding that was a repeat of one that some other RTFers had purchased 
puppies from. There initally were no puppies available, but the person with First Pick Male, backed out, and we were offered an opportunity to buy 
this male. Looking at the breeding, it was all wrong for the first dog for me. The dog would be high powered, possibly vocal, and just a handful to 
train. With that, it just felt right, and I decided to get this puppy.

I spent many hours and days thinking of names, reading puppy books, and pestering Lainee about how to make sure I did things right.

When the day finally came that we picked up little Ranger, I was thrilled to see and hold him. He burst from his kennel, immediately going to explore
around the shipping terminal. after a little coaxing, he was readily coming to me for attention, and on the hour long drive home with Lainee driving,
he alternated between wanting to explore the truck, nuzzling me for attention, and sleeping in my lap.

Lainee had to travel that first week, so I got to spend a lot of time bonding with Ranger. I began the process of 'Dog Training'. I was amazed 
at how quickly he learned to be at home in his kennel, his natural retrieving desire, and willingness to please.

Over the days, and months that followed, I got up every morning, doing simple hallway retrieves, teaching sit, and all that follows. He came to 
expect these sessions, and would run to his spot, and be ready to go every morning, pestering me if I did not get out of bed. The bond was formed. 
He would often come to my side of the bed, and just lay his head on my chest. He would be outside playing, and just run in to see that I was still 
there, then zip back out side for a while. Often times in the evening, if he wasn't sitting right in front of me trying to get attention, he would be 
laying accross the room, just watching me.

I could talk about the training, but it was the adoration in his eyes, the perplexed look when he was unsure what I wanted, and the playful nudges 
and body checks for attention and just his energy for life that I loved the most. I know that he could have been an AA dog given time, and I wish 
that I could walk to the line with him again, but I would give that away in a heartbeat to have him lay his head on my chest with that adoring look again.
While I love both Flash and Bullet tremendously, the one to one bond that I formed with Ranger, my dog, surpassed that 10 fold.
I know that I will have another dog or dogs. I hope that sometime I am able to find that one to one bond again.


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Lainee and David,

You put into very sweet words what we all feel and sometimes cannot say. I am so sorry for your loss.

Thank you
lesa c


----------



## justchessys (Dec 2, 2005)

FOM said:


> Just FYI, this sign is now posted at the Rainbow Bridge.....but don't be overly concerned, because I know for a fact Ranger was nothing more than a huge softy, a Daddy's boy and of course as much as I deny it a Momma's boy, too....I wished the memories didn't hurt so much right now....


 Where ever a beautiful soul has been, there remains a trail of beautiful memories, sorry for your loss Marv. Calhoun


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

I am so sorry for both of you. It's always hard to lose them but much more so when they are that young and it is so sudden.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

David, Thank you for the glimpse into that special relationship between a boy and his dog. Ranger will live on in your heart forever.

May the memories soon fill the hole in your heart and bring smiles where there are now tears.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Those were great tributes to him! I don't usually tear up reading these threads but this one has gotten to me. Again sorry for your loss.


----------



## canebrake (Oct 23, 2006)

So sorry for your loss of your special boy...
Martha


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I am sorry to read of your loss.
Remember him in your heart & mind.


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

My heart is breaking for you. I've read about you two and the dogs for as long as I've had my own special guy, and now my young one... I'm so, so, so very sorry.


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

I am very, very sorry to hear of your loss....

Deb Z


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Good Grief - David and Lainee I am so sorry. If there is anything I can do...


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

You did everything right David.
From educating yourself and preparing. To training and learning to handle.
To a very nice tribute at the end. You did everything right. Many of us can only dream of such a wonderful
First retriever. When you are ready, your going to do a great job with your second.






.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

David and Lainee I am so very sorry to learn of your loss.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

FOM said:


> Just FYI, this sign is now posted at the Rainbow Bridge.....but don't be overly concerned, because I know for a fact Ranger was nothing more than a huge softy, a Daddy's boy and of course as much as I deny it a Momma's boy, too....I wished the memories didn't hurt so much right now....


What a great shot, look at that devilish little half smile! 

Lainee and David, I am so, so sorry, I can't even imagine the shock of losing him. It seems especially cruel, for a young life so full of talent and energy and potential and devilment, to be cut short in the blink of an eye. I really hated to even open this thread, I just feel so helpless staring at the computer screen. {{{{{{cyber hugs & wags}}}}}}}} from VA.


----------



## Don Bovers (Oct 12, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. I am also thankful for the reminder that tomorrow is promised to no dog or man. I'll give my guys an extra hug tonight in Ranger's honor.


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

A terrible shock. I am so so sorry to hear of Ranger's passing. 

Bad things happening to good people. May in time, every "great" memory of your boy, cause you to smile.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

David and Lainee, 

I am so sorry for your loss...such a young boy and without warning... We all share in this heartbreak with you, as it is our most feared training nightmare that no one ever wishes to experience. 

Thank you for sharing the pictures..a wonderful tribute. Again, I am so very sorry..

Judy


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Tears from California. So sorry, got one with the same speed. He only know's Go! It worries me, but you cant' stop desire! Head high and sorry for your loss.

John


----------

